

Show HN: Crowd-funded Arduino video game adapter in FPGA - jamesbowman
http://excamera.com/sphinx/gameduino/index.html

======
jamesbowman
Implementing a complete application using an FPGA was actually surprisingly
pain-free. After a while the fact that the code gets compiled into hardware
stopped seeming like a big difference; I just started thinking of the FPGA as
a parallel computer. Anyway, I will attempt to answer any questions from HN
here. Thanks for looking.

